# Urgent- help with diet suggestion for sick budgie



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, I went out of town last week and asked a friend of mine to take care of Cloud while I am gone. I went to pick him up and he looked very sick, they did not realize he got sick I believe. Anyways, I took him to ER Avian Vet right away and he stayed there in an incubator 85 degrees for 2 days and first day they tube feed him and gave him antibiotics. Then he started eating on his own the first night, but kept in incubator and on medication for bacteria. Vet told me the bacteria is gone, they did some poop test to check this morning and I brought Cloud home today. I asked them if I need to do anything differently in his diet, since he is still pretty weak to me, they did not say anything needs to be done differently. I will still give him his medication given by vet for the next 3 days they asked me to do so. I also gave him spray millets that I know they are high in fat to give him extra energy because he is still recovering, he also has his regular seed mix and water. He only eats veggies and egg food if i hand feed him. I am also keeping his room 85 rigth now, he seems to be lil cold. But he is eating and drinking normal on his own and even playing a lil but has less energy than usual. Do you recommend any other food I should offer him differently while he is recovering? Please help/give any suggestions you might have?


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm praying for cloud my friend and truly sorry he's not well.I'm sure someone will be able to help you on this soon.its ok little buddy cloud.keep us posted.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you Shane. I am so sad, feeling guilty going out of town, but I had to go out of states and I could not take him with me and was afraid this might happen. I am very paranoid and he got sick as I was worried


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I know how you feel every time I leave Gracie.I fear for her safety and well-being,even though I know she's safe here.but it's going to be ok my friend.cloud will make a recovery soon I'm certain of.budgies are a hardy and remarkable bird.we're here for you .blessings always.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sorry Cloud became sick, the main thing is you got treatment fast. As far as his diet and welfare now yes keep him extra warm, feed his egg and biscuit mix this is also a great boost for a sick bird. Probiotics added to his food also, I use vetafarm brand. It is a powder and I simply sprinkle it over the dry food every second day.
Apple Cider Vinegar with mother in it is a natural probiotic you can use this also added to his drinking water. Here is a link for some home made treats for your budgie.
http://talkbudgies.com/recipes-budgies/40816-yummy-recipes-healthy-budgies.html


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

I gave him eggs but he only took couple bites did not really eat it. I gave him spray millets and he ate them very well. He was not even eating his favorite spray millets before I took him to the avian vet. Cloud is very picky about food, he also took couple bites of baby spinach today, but mostly ate seeds. He looks very weak still, I called the vet back today they said because he moved around a lot (I had to drove him home about 45min, there is only one avian vet where I live, it is the closest one) when I drove him and he also played in his cage when I took him home, he might have got exhausted because he is still recovering. I made the room 85 degrees and his feet got warmed up, he is not puffed up and stopped shaking. I should try to get that supplement for his dry food, all the stores closed for today, hopefully I can find it tomorrow. Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Cloud still has to take his antibiotics until next monday. I was reading Probiotics have normal bacteria they need but antibiotics kill it. Should I give him probiotics after his antiobiotic treatment is over? Btw where did you get it? Did you get the probiotics online or in store? Thank you very much


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Ah, it says online not to give probiotics during antibiotics treatment. ok I still have time until next Monday. Did you get yours online? Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can order probiotics on-line.

All Bird Products Inc

Lady Gouldian Finch.com - Superior Birds, Supplements, Medications & Supplies

Guardian Angel (Supplement for sick or stressed birds)

Flourish - (Helps stimulate bird's immune system)

AviBios - (Probiotic promotes and maintains natural intestinal balance)

Soluvite D (Vitamin D supplement for birds who get limited sunlight)

Take a look through this list of helpful resources. 
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html
*


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you all for the advice and the good wishes. Cloud is doing so much better, he is chirping and playing in his cage again and not puffed up anymore. He is still on antibiotics, tonight will be his last. poor babie, he is terrified to be syringe fed antibiotics to his mouth screaming and all. I have been giving him more spray millets than usual at this time, cuz they are higher in fat to give him energy as he lost his strength during this time. and continue to give him veggies and hard boiled eggs, even though he is not very willing to eat those  unfortunately he still does not have his full strength, so he cannot have out of cage time that he used to even though he wants to come out. I am keeping him in the cage for now, until he is fully recovered.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you FaeryBee, I got Cloud the "Guardian Angel" supplement for sick birds. How long you believe I should be giving Cloud "Guardian Angel"? His antibiotics finishes tonight, but the supplement will take some time to ship. Also is it better to give it in his water or sprinkle over his food? I typically throw away the shells of the seeds after he eats, so may be it is better to mix the supplement in his water and change his water every day and mix the supplement in his water again? What do you think?


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings I'm so glad cloud is getting better.I've been praying for his recovery my friend and those medications you been given him seems to be working good.sending comforting prayers for you and cloud.cloud you get well very soon and live a long happy life little buddy.blessings always :albino:


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Shane. Thank you very much for your good wishes, your praying must have worked like magic and I have been praying myself. Cloud is back to being a brat again, he is all playing and chirping my lil boy  Once I receive the supplements I will give him, he is also molting and just recovering from being sick, I believe it will help boost his immune system back to strong again.


----------

